# Red and Yellow Peppers



## vickyb

I am a new tortoise owner and was wondering if Red and Yellow peppers are ok to feed a redfoot.

sorry if this is a stupid question but I read that on one of the forums


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Vicky:







to the forum!!

I don't keep RF tortoises, but I DO offer red, yellow, orange and green bell peppers to my Yellowfoot tortoises. They're not too fond of them, but they will eat them. And, NEVER be afraid of asking what you might consider a stupid question. We've all asked them at one time or another.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut

I've given my girls them once or twice and they ate a few both times... I would say they are safe. They are a fruit and humans can eat them. Just clean out the seeds. 

PS No spicy peppers!

PPS Be sure this isn't a regular food


----------



## dmmj

They must have a stronger stomach than I do.


----------



## kimber_lee_314

I feed Bell peppers to my redfoots occasionally. They love them!


----------



## GBtortoises

For years I've always fed bell peppers (green, red, orange and yellow) to all of my tortoises. Almost all the tortoises devour them. I feed them like I do all vegetable matter, in variety and infrequently. Vegetables make up about 15-20% of my tortoises overall diet.


----------



## Madkins007

Ditto on 'fine as a part of the diet, but not a big part' bit. Mine especially like the yellow and red Bell Peppers.


----------



## vickyb

I am from Toronto, Canada and I am having a really hard time getting the "greens" and "flowers" they are supposed to eat. anything more common I can get for the green part of the diet? Some places I read Kale. (She hates Kale) and on this forum I think I read no Kale.


----------



## dmmj

Lots of people use store bought spring mix.


----------



## vickyb

I tried that. she wont touch it.


----------



## Candy

Welcome to the forum. And there are no stupid questions here. My Cherryhead Dale is picky too when it comes to spring mix. Sometimes I think I've done that to him because if he won't eat it I just replace it with something else right away instead of offering it to him and leaving it for a while. The other day I gave him Collard greens and Dandelions leaves and then the next day I gave him the same thing and what do you know he ate them. Anyway I hope this helps a little and post some pictures when you get some we'd love to see your little one.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know this isn't what the new wave is recommending, but I feed my tortoises anything that is sold in the produce section of the store. I buy zucchini, raddiccio, endive, escarole, cucumbers, yellow squash, broccoli, red/green leaf lettuce, romaine, turnip greens, collard greens, dandelion greens, kale, peppers (even the hot ones), etc. Anything that's edible, I buy it. 

Try to give him more than one thing all the time. You can use a whole head of whatever until that head is gone, but use a different thing the next time.


----------



## Madkins007

Actually, Yvonne- that is pretty much what all of the authors and articles I have read in the last couple years says to do! 

What I do for my 5 is to buy a bunch of greens (turnip, collards, kale- things with thick stems), and a head or bag of lettuces, dandelions, or even spinach), and a deli box of mixed 'seeded veggies' and stuff. I don't worry a lot about oxalates, tomatoes, etc.- I just don't do too much of them. Every couple weeks they get something special- juicy fruits one time, meats the next. I almost always toss chopped bell pepper in the deli box and they really like it.


----------



## vickyb

Hmm, so I can feed her zucchini and cucumber?

Here are some pics


----------



## Madkins007

OK, let's clarify something- I am a BIG advocate for variety in feeding, but not all foods are created equal. Cucumbers, for example, are good for moisture and stuff, but not great for calcium, etc. So, sure- go ahead and feed it, but not as a big part of the diet, and make sure that the calcium and other needs are met. 

Like Yvonne and others have said- something like cukes this week, and squash next week, etc. or a couple slices in a deli mix, etc.


----------



## vickyb

Umm, what exactly is a deli mix?


----------



## Madkins007

Sorry- stuff I pick up in a deli box, or a small plastic box, at the local grocery store's salad bar. I usually grab some of the mushrooms, squash slices, sprouts, chopped bell peppers, a couple cuke slices, some cauliflower, a couple cherry tomatoes, maybe a piece of baby corn, an apple slice or two, etc. Mostly the better-for-them stuff, and a less of the other stuff.


----------



## vickyb

Thank you very much. I am getting more used to observing her. (Haven't named her yet)..

Took 2 weeks off so I could observer her, the habitat, humidity, temperature, behaviour etc. Will post as I learn more things


----------

